# Difference between Estimate vs. End Bill



## casiopea (3 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I hope I have this in the right forum.

We recently had people landscape our property.  We evaluated various companies, got quotes and references and chose one local company.  We met with them 3 times.  They gave us an itemized estimate and we agreed with almost all of it - we removed some things we felt we could do ourselves like the hiring and filling of skips.  The gardeners and machines (JCBs) began the work and took the 2 weeks they estimated.  We got the bill and it  was more than double their original estimate.  We are shocked.  The first thing we are doing is asking for a further breakdown on the bill.  How binding is an estimate?  Surely they should have at least have told us "FYI this will cost you substantially more than we origninally thought - should we continue"?  Anyone any advice?

Thank you in advance,
Casiopea

(btw this  happened here in Switzerland, I would be interested though in how this would be treated in Ireland as I dont htink there would be a big differece but Ill double check before acting.)


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Oct 2008)

Rip Off Switzerland?


----------



## mathepac (3 Oct 2008)

casiopea said:


> ...Anyone any advice?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Casiopea
> ...


Hi, just back having spent 10 incredible days driving up and down various Alpine passes from Italy, Austria, Switzerland, France - Furka, Grimsel, St Gotthard, Stelvio and visiting the Grossglockner, etc. As a famous Austrian  said "I'll be baack". 

I'm not a legal expert but I believe there is a difference between an estimate and a quotation, the latter being binding and the former not being worth the paper its written on.

In any situation where a quotation or estimate is used to undertake work, I think both parties have responsibilities to ensure there are no surprises once the work is completed.

For example, if you had written to the company who undertook the work saying something like "we accept your written quotation and expect that the detailed work will be completed within the time-scale and within the costs in your letter and we require that you inform us in advance of any variations or over-runs" then you might have grounds to refuse to pay the increased cost. If you didn't, then unfortunately, I think you may have to pay the bill as it stands, unless the itemisation you have asked for high-lights major discrepancies. 

Best of luck.


----------



## casiopea (3 Oct 2008)

Thank you mathepa
LOL @ ubiquiteous
Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Oct 2008)

I have no idea about Switzerland but this is what I would advise a client of mine to do in the circumstances: ask for a detailed breakdown of why the bill is twice the estimate. Then ask yourself what you think is reasonable in the circumstances of that explanation and pay them that amount and  no more. If they want to pursue you in court for the extra I think you would have a good case for defence assuming the detailed explanation of the extras that arose was not reasonable in the circumstances.


----------



## Complainer (3 Oct 2008)

I think you're off on the wrong foot by asking for an explanation of the extra cost. It's like asking them 'how much more of my money do you want'. Start off by digging out the estimate and tell them that's what your paying. You might negotiate upwards from there, but don't make it too easy for them.


----------



## rmelly (3 Oct 2008)

OP, you haven't mentioned, but can you confirm that there were no 'change requests' after the quotation was agreed.


----------



## casiopea (6 Oct 2008)

Hi rmelly,
No change requests.  The job didnt go on longer than expected though perhaps the guy had to throw more men at it though it wasnt obvious.
Estimate 18k - final bill 37k.  
We are following Vanilla's and mathepac advice before going back to them.


----------

